# Quellwasserteich



## DaniP (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich bin ganz neu hier und lebe im Saarland. 

Bald werde ich stolze Besitzerin eines kleinen Teiches sein. 

Es handelt sich allerdings um ein Betonbecken  3mx3mx0,90m = 8100L, Quellwasser gespeist. 
Zur Zeit ist es nur von Mückenlarven bewohnt. Früher wurden dort allerdings sehr erfolgreich Forellen gezüchtet. Es sollen in diesem "Teich" 250(!) Tiere gelebt haben, was - wie ich finde - wahnsinnig viel war.

Selbstverständlich möchte ich nun keine "Zucht" betreiben, zumal ich weder Fisch esse (wenn, dann nur in Stäbchenform) noch einen umbringen könnte.

Allerdings möchte ich den Teich wieder "beleben" (schon alleine wegen der vielen Mückenlarven)
Da Forellen dort offensichtlich gute Wasserbedingungen haben, würden mir nun 5-10 Forellen vorschweben!? 
Wäre das okay?

Oder anders gefragt...
Welche Alternative - ausser Goldfische - habe ich für dieses Becken/Teich? 
__ Barsche? __ Wels(e)? (Wobei ich Welse absolut bevorzugen würde)

Über Antworten und Tipps wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar. Auch über eventuelle Links, da ich darüber im Net einfach nicht fündig werden will.

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## onko88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

mit der Literzahl hast du dich wohl versehen, es sind 810 liter, wenn 3x3m stimmen.

Zu den Forellen dafür ist der Teich viel zu klein!!!!!
Wenn da 250 Forellen drin waren dann nur jungfische.



Gruß Thomas


----------



## DaniP (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Thomas,

uups, sollte ich mich soo vertan haben?
Sorry, das wäre mir aber peinlich. Stimmt wohl meine Formel nicht? Wie hast Du das denn jetzt gerechnet?
Die Maße stimmen. 3m auf 3m und 90 cm tief.

Wie auch immer, ich weiß, daß das für soo viele Forellen absolut unmöglich war und ist. 
Das möchte ich auch gar nicht. 
Die Wasserqualität ist allerdings "forellengeeignet" wobei es die nicht unbedingt sein müssen. 
Ich möchte das "Becken" einfach wieder beleben und meine Frage war, was da am besten passen würde (ausser Goldfische).

Mir schweben "Räuber" vor, schon alleine wegen den vielen Mückenlarven.

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## elkop (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

*neugierigschau* jetzt bin ich ja gespannt. ich bring nämlich auch 8.100 l raus.


----------



## onko88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

du kannst da alles reinsetzen du mußt nur auf die größe der Fische achten wenn sie ausgewachsen sind.
hab mich versehen SORRY


----------



## goldfisch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,
weist Du welche Temperatur das Wasser im Winter hat ?
Hart oder weich wäre auch interesant ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## DaniP (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi Jürgen,

leider weiß ich das noch nicht. Ich bin gerade im Begriff das Haus (samt Teich) zu kaufen. 
Bevor ich da was reinsetze, werde ich natürlich erstmal die Wasserwerte testen. 

Ich weiß nur, daß es "forellentauglich" ist und das Quellwasser Trinkwasserqualität hat. Kalkhaltig wird es aber sicher sein!
Der "Teich" friert im Winter nicht zu, da er durch den Überlauf der Quelle gespeist wird. (Ab - und Zulauf, also immer in Bewegung)

Es war wohl so, daß dort eben die Forellen gezüchtet wurden, die nach Aussage hervorragend geschmeckt haben müssen und weg gingen wie warme Semmeln. 
Diese Zucht möchte ich aber nicht weiterführen. 

Mein weiteres Interesse gilt natürlich der Bepflanzung, die sich natürlich nach dem Besatz richtet (ich traue mich gar nicht danach zu fragen).
Aktuell ist das Wasser glasklar und am Boden wächst etwas was aussieht wie __ Moos. 

Ich bin schon froh, daß ich hier überhaupt Antworten bekomme, obwohl es noch ein kleines bisschen dauert, bis ich das beleben kann. 
Aber ich möchte mich rechtzeitig schlau machen, bevor ich blindlinks Fische da reinsetze, die sich dann überhaupt nicht wohlfühlen.

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Wild (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*



onko88 schrieb:


> Hallo Dani,
> 
> mit der Literzahl hast du dich wohl versehen, es sind 810 liter, wenn 3x3m stimmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
3m x 3m x 0,9m = 8,1 qm und das sind selbstverständlich 8100 Liter!
Viele Grüße Wild


----------



## DaniP (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi Wild,



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 3m x 3m x 0,9m = 8,1 qm und das sind selbstverständlich 8100 Liter!
> Viele Grüße Wild



Danke! Ein kleines bisschen habe ich schon an mir gezweifelt 

Hat hier niemand Welse, Forellen oder __ Barsche im Teich? Mit über 8000 l müsste doch was anzufangen sein 

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## goldfisch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

Deine Wunschfische werden alle ziemlich groß. Kannst Du eigentlich abwandern verhindern ?

Sonst könnte man in Deinen Quellwasser, bei entsprechender Wasserhärte bestimmt Notropis halten. Hier im Forum findest Du mindestens 3 Arten. Als Alternative zu Barschen würden dazu kleinere Sonnenfische wie Scheiben- und Diamandbarsch passen. Die kommen in der Natur zusammen im Habitat vor.

Wenn Dein Wasser im Winter ca. 10 grad hat, kannst Du Dein Biotop noch etwas nach Süden ausdehnen. Im Rio Grande, Texas gibt es zusammen mit den genannten Fischen auch noch eine Buntbarschart  Herichthys cyanoguttatus und erste Goodeiden.  Der Zwergkärpfling kommt auch noch von dort, wird aber von allen vorher genannten Fischen aufgefressen.

Ich habe mich mal auf farbenfrohe Fische beschränkt, die es auch zu kaufen gibt und mit denen ich Erfahrung habe.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## DaniP (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Jürgen,



goldfisch schrieb:


> Deine Wunschfische werden alle ziemlich groß.



stimmt! 
Mittlerweile habe ich mir die auch komplett abgeschminkt. Dieses "Becken" ist einfach viel zu klein. Auch wenn's sie es überleben würden, wohlfühlen aber mit Sicherheit nicht. 


goldfisch schrieb:


> Kannst Du eigentlich abwandern verhindern ?



Ja! Da kommt keiner raus.
Btw. für meinen Geschmack ist dieser "Teich" viel zu quadratisch, aber jetzt ist er nunmal da. 
Wenn ich mich aber nun weiter mit dem Teichthema beschäftige, kann ich hoffentlich trotzdem noch was schönes draus machen.



goldfisch schrieb:


> Sonst könnte man in Deinen Quellwasser, bei entsprechender Wasserhärte bestimmt Notropis halten.
> Hier im Forum findest Du mindestens 3 Arten. Als Alternative zu Barschen würden dazu kleinere Sonnenfische wie Scheiben- und Diamandbarsch passen. Die kommen in der Natur zusammen im Habitat vor.



Ich habe sie mir eben mal angesehen. Wirklich schöne Fische!



goldfisch schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Wasser im Winter ca. 10 grad hat, kannst Du Dein Biotop noch etwas nach Süden ausdehnen.



Ich glaube eher, es wird im Winter viiel kälter sein. 



goldfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal auf farbenfrohe Fische beschränkt, die es auch zu kaufen gibt und mit denen ich Erfahrung habe.



Vielen Dank! 
Deine "bunte" Idee gefällt mir schon sehr gut 

Da wäre dann noch die Frage, welche Pflanzen diese Fische benötigen würden. Da bin ich hier aber sicher in der falschen Rubrik?

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## goldfisch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,
wenn da __ Moos wächs, würde ich nichts reintun was dies überwuchert. Sonst __ Hechtkraut, Gelbe __ Iris (ist zwar die Europäische kann aber in Gegensatz zur amerikanischen in Deiner Tiefe stehen) __ Papageienfeder .... Bin aber nicht so der Wasserpflanzenexperte.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## DaniP (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi Jürgen,

aha, dann ist das __ Moos also gut? (ich seh schon, ich muß noch jede Menge lernen)

Sehr viele Pflanzen kann ich dort eh nicht einsetzen, sonst ist es ja bald ganz zugewachsen. 
Ich denke mir, daß die Fische aber doch sicher Wasserpflanzen brauchen um sich wohler zu fühlen!? 

Eine Seerose wäre auch nett.


----------



## stu_fishing (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Dani,
> 
> Deine Wunschfische werden alle ziemlich groß. Kannst Du eigentlich abwandern verhindern ?
> 
> ...



Müssen es immer Exoten sein? Gerade bei so kleinen Fischen bin ich bzgl. des Abwanderns sehr skeptisch..irgendwie kommt immer was raus...und dann hat man den Salat. Zudem es ja ein Quellwasserteich mit Abfluss ist.

Von der Temperatur würde ich mich am ehesten auf heimische klein bleibende Cypriniden aus dem Rhithral beschränken: Elritzen, Gründlinge oder ev. __ Schneider (bei manchen Züchtern u bekommen). 

Das __ Moos das wächst sind vermutlich Fadenalgen wie in vielen Forellenteichen oder Quellmoose (Fontinalis)

lg Thomas


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

hallo!

Ja, Elritzen sind mir auch spontan mal eingefallen....
Außerdem, wenn es nicht unbedingt Fische sein müssen:
Edelkrebse oder Steinkrebse!
Auf jeden Fall eine einheimische Art! Wenn die sich dann bei dir auch noch vermehren können, hast du was zum Artenschutz beigetragen! 
Wir haben ja einen Forellenteich - halt mit Forellen drin 
Allerdings ist der um einiges größer, die Forellen brauchen eigentlich viel Platz.
Außerdem gibt es bei uns jede Menge Bachflohkrebse - hihihi, mein nick! 
Die sind echt süß, wenn man sie mal von der Nähe anschaut - sollten bei euch auch leben können.
Pflanzen wachsen bei uns auch nicht sooo toll.
Tannenwedel vielleicht, oder __ Bachbunge -
wenn das was bei dir wächst echt __ Quellmoos ist, würde ich nichts anderes "drübersetzen" -
so kalte, nährstoffarme und womöglich noch schattige Teiche sind keine "Wasserpflanzenparadise".
Sei froh, dass dieses "__ Moos" bei euch gedeiht!!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## March (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Ich würde wieder Forellen einsetzen.
Aber MAXIMAL 5 Stück.


----------



## DaniP (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich dachte schon, das Thema wäre bei Euch bereits "untergegangen". 

Eure Anregungen habe ich mir auch alle schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ich möchte dieses "Becken" einfach nur wieder beleben. 

Da vor einigen Jahren darin Forellen erfolgreich gezüchtet wurden, muß das Wasser ja auch optimal für sie sein. (Hatte noch keine Gelegnheit, es zu testen)
Darum kam ich ja auch wieder auf die Idee der Forellen, nur eben nicht in dieser Masse!!

Ich dachte da auch schon an maximal 5 Stück (wie March schon sagte), mir wurde ja hier aber dringend abgeraten. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder ganz 

Nur würden sich dann die Bachflohkrebse nicht so wirklich durchsetzen können 
Aber die von Flohkrebs vorgeschlagenen Stein-und Edelkrebse wären eine schöne Alternative.

Wie passen den Fische bzw. Forellen und Krebse zusammen? Ginge das überhaupt?

Zu den Pflanzen...
Ja, es ist sicher __ Quellmoos was dort wächst und ich möchte es auch drin lassen. 
Es müssen auch nicht unbedingt viele Pflanzen drin wachsen, ich dachte mir nur, daß die Fische das brauchen?
Da kommt es natürlich wieder auf die Fischart an, die mal darin wohnen wird. 

Gar nicht so einfach, so einen kleinen Quellwasserteich zu beleben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## flohkrebs (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

hallo!

Warum wurde dir von Forellen abgeraten??
Welche Forellen wurden denn früher im Teich gezüchtet??
Und wirklich gezüchtet oder nur gemästet??
Falls da jemand vorher Forellen gezüchtet, also aus Eiern junge Fische gemacht hat, dann muss die Wasserqualiät wirklich sehr sehr gut sein!
Wahrscheinlich waren es Regenbogner, oder?
Bachforellen sind nämlich noch empfindlicher..
Regenbogenforellen sind natürlich keine einheimische Art, aber wenn sie nicht ausbüxen können und in ein Gewässer gelangen, wo es einheimische Bachforellen gibt - na ja, sooo schlimm finde ich das dann auch nicht....
Ich mag unsere Forellen sehr gerne!
Sie sind ziemlich munter und springen öfters mal nach einem Fluginsekt 
Bei uns ernähren sie sich hauptsächlich selber, also von Bachflohkrebsen, Libellenlarven und was da sonst noch so im Teich herumwuselt.
Obwohl mir gesagt wurde, das ginge nicht bei unserer Teichgröße....
(wir haben ca. 50 Fische drin)
Normalerweise muss man Forellen mit einem extra Forellenfutter füttern (ist glaube ich in der Produktion nicht sooo umweltfreundlich).
Das ist die allgemeine Meinung, und wir füttern auch ca. zweimal die Woche - das ist halt auch sehr lustig, weil sie dann so angerast kommen und mit ihrem Schwanz spritzen 
Allerdings ist unser Teich doch ziemlich groß, und ich denke mal, dass auch durch den Zufluß (ein Stück von einem Waldbach) einiges an "Nachschub" hereinkommt :crazy 
Ich hab auch noch extra Lochziegel und andere "Steinhöhlen" reingetan und eine Schilfzone (mit __ Rohrkolben) gibt es auch.
Also haben die Wasserinsekten genug Platz, um sich auch zu verstecken.
Und sie vermehren sich trotz Forellen!

So ähnlich schaut das auch für den __ Edelkrebs aus, laut Auskunft kann er schon gemeinsam mit Forellen im Teich existieren, aber es ist ein bisschen "riskant" -
für die Krebse, nicht für die Fische!!
Krebse fressen normalerweise keine ausgewachsenen Fische, was ich weiß....
Krebse im Forellentecih sind während ihrer Häutung sehr leicht zu überwältigen und brauchen dann (eigentlich nicht nur dann, wenn die Haltung artgerecht sein soll!) unbedingt Höhlen oder so um sich verkriechen zu können.
Krebse sind eher nachtaktiv - also hmmm... viiiiel sieht man nicht mehr von ihnen, wenn sie mal im Wasser sind.
Den Nachwuchs würden die Forellen wahrscheinlich großteils vertilgen :?
Wird so sein bei allen Raubfischen, die "Zähne" haben (oder wie nennt man das bei Fischen?)

Mir wurde gesagt, in einem Forellenteich brauch ich keine Pflanzen reintun, "weil die Forellen brauchen viel mehr Sauerstoff, als die Pflanzen produzieren können" - hat mir der Züchter so gesagt, hmmm....
Ich kämpfe trotzdem tapfer für einen "krautreichen" Teich, aber eher wegen der Insekten und Kaulquappen.
Der Sauerstoff kommt mit dem ständigen Frischwasserzufluß, der wie ein kleiner Wasserfall in den Teich rinnt und da kann das Wasser  genug O² aufnehmen..
Woher kommt bei euch der Sauerstoff?
Aus der Quelle??? wow! 

Forellen können allerdings groß werden!!
Und je älter sie werden, umso "unverträglicher" werden sie - es sind ja keine Schwarmfische.
Da kann im schlimmsten Fall sogar mal Kannibalismus vorkommen.
Na ja, Forellen zu halten, ohne sie essen zu wollen, ist halt sehr ungewöhnlich 
Wir fangen uns schon hie und da eine raus... *und weg*
Wie gesagt, Regenbogenforellen werden groß und sie wachsen (bei uns zumindest) ziemlich schnell!!
(edit: und ab einer gewissen Größe wollen sie dann andere Fische als Futter...)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## DaniP (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Yanna,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Mittlerweile habe ich auch einiges über Deine Forellen und den Krebs gelesen 



flohkrebs schrieb:


> hallo!
> Warum wurde dir von Forellen abgeraten??
> Welche Forellen wurden denn früher im Teich gezüchtet??
> Und wirklich gezüchtet oder nur gemästet??



Der Teich ist offensichtlich zu klein für Forellen!? 
"Gezüchtet" war der falsche Ausdruck, die wurden dort eher gemästet und dann verkauft.
Es waren Regenbogenforellen. 



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Falls da jemand vorher Forellen gezüchtet, also aus Eiern junge Fische gemacht hat, dann muss die Wasserqualiät wirklich sehr sehr gut sein!



Es ist Trinkwasser!



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Regenbogenforellen sind natürlich keine einheimische Art, aber wenn sie nicht ausbüxen können und in ein Gewässer gelangen, wo es einheimische Bachforellen gibt - na ja, sooo schlimm finde ich das dann auch nicht....
> Ich mag unsere Forellen sehr gerne!



Abhauen ist ausgeschlossen! Es ist auch kein Bach in der Nähe.



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Obwohl mir gesagt wurde, das ginge nicht bei unserer Teichgröße....
> (wir haben ca. 50 Fische drin)



Aha!! 



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Woher kommt bei euch der Sauerstoff?
> Aus der Quelle??? wow!



Die Quelle ist die Trinkwasserversorgung des Hauses. (Wird regelmässig getestet.)
Der Überlauf dieser Quelle liegt eben mitten im Teich. 
Wie hoch der Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers ist weiß ich (noch) nicht. Es haben aber 250 (!) Forellen drin gelebt (bis zur Schlachtung halt)



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Und je älter sie werden, umso "unverträglicher" werden sie - es sind ja keine Schwarmfische.
> Da kann im schlimmsten Fall sogar mal Kannibalismus vorkommen.



Oha. Also dann vorher doch lieber selber essen! 



flohkrebs schrieb:


> Na ja, Forellen zu halten, ohne sie essen zu wollen, ist halt sehr ungewöhnlich



Isch weiß 
Ich habe aber noch nie ein Tier getötet und ich möchte das eigentlich auch nicht lernen. 
Und schon gar nicht an einer Forelle die ich pflege und mit Namen kenne 



flohkrebs schrieb:


> (edit: und ab einer gewissen Größe wollen sie dann andere Fische als Futter...)








Liebe Grüße
Dani


----------



## Marlowe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Einen wunderbar-sonnigen Tag!

Ich empfehle Elritzen, die räumen mit eventuellen Mückenplagen bereits im
Vorfeld auf und springen sogar nach fliegendem Getier, das sich über die Wasseroberfläche traut.

Setze höchstens fünf Stück in den Teich, dann hast Du sechs Richtige!

Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

um nochmal auf die quadratische Form zurückzukommen. Optisch lässt sich das durch die Randbepflanzung verändern. Die Bepflanzung und auch den Bodenbelag kannst Du auch nierenförmig anlegen. z. B. einen Sitzplatz aus Kies oder Rindenmulch....

Gruss an die Saarländerin von der Saarländerin


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,

nun ist eine ganze Zeit vergangen und wir sind mittlerweile ins neue (alte) Haus eingezogen. 
Es gibt Neuigkeiten (und Fragen) in Sachen _Quellwasserteich_ und die hänge ich jetzt einfach zur besseren Übersicht an meinen alten Beitrag an.

Im November 09 sind wir also eingezogen und ich entdeckte im Teich unter Blättern versteckt (das Wasser ist glasklar) einen großen, grünen Frosch. Ich hab ihn sogar mal rausgefischt, um ihn mir genau zu betrachten. Ein stattlicher Kerl! 
Da ich mich mit Fröschen aber nicht so auskenne, wusste ich natürlich nicht, was das für einer ist.

Aus lauter Freude, daß da überhaupt schon was im Teich lebt, habe ich ihn wieder reingesetzt und ein bisschen im Internet über __ Frösche gelesen. 
Aha, die überwintern da! 

Im Mai setzte ich 14 Goldorfen, 1 Blauorfe und eine große __ Rotfeder in den Teich. Alle 10 cm - 12cm groß.

So nach und nach verschwand immer mal wieder eine. Spurlos verschwunden! Und ich habe jeden Tag gezählt!! ;-)
Mittlerweile ist nur noch eine Gold - und die große Blauorfe übrig! 

Da unser Teich weder eine Flachwasserzone, noch ein "Ufer" hat, schliesse ich Wildtiere mal aus. Die hatte ich schon in Verdacht, weil wir direkt am Wald wohnen. 
Nun habe ich durch Zufall ein Foto eines fischfressenden Frosches gesehen!!

Kann es sein, daß wir einen __ Seefrosch haben, der uns den ganzen Teich leer frisst??? Jedenfalls sieht "unser" Frosch genauso aus! 
Ich kann ihn aber nicht entdecken! Er versteckt sich im Mulm und zwischen den Fadenalgen (die ich aber täglich rausfische)

Was nun?

Viele Grüße aus Contwig
Dani

P.S.
Sollte es hier im Forum schon einmal "Thema" gewesen sein, bin ich auf für einen Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,

Ob Forellen am leben bleiben oder sterben hängt ja nicht von den Bedingungen des Beckens ab, sondern von der Wasserqualität. Forellen brauchen sehr klares, sehr sauberes und sehr sauerstoffreiches Wasser.

eine Alternative wären Spiegelkarpfen oder andere Karpfenarten: (schuppenkarfen, __ Graskarpfen usw.) 
bei denen kann man die wasserqualität links liegen lassen, was man natürlich kaum tun wird, da sauberes wasser eine schöne sicht gibt.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Butterfly,

ähm,.. das war aber gar nicht (mehr) meine Frage!?
Ich habe jetzt Orfen im Teich, die nach und nach spurlos verschwinden??

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Dani


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

hallo,
Upss...
Wie ist es bei euch mit Katzen oder Reihern? Vieleicht fressen die ja die orfen aus dem ,,Teich''
oder die Fische werden durch den durchlauf weggespült..du hättest meiner Meinung nach grössere Fische rein setzen sollen Forellen, Karpfen oder andere relativ grosse Fische.

Leider hast auch keine Bilder veröffentlicht, sodass ich mir mal ein Bild machen könnte.

Lg aus Berlin


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Butterfly,

doch, in meinem ersten Beitrag gibt es ein Foto ;-)

__ Reiher habe ich hier noch nie gesehen, wir wohnen fast im Wald. Und Nachbars Katzen trauen sich nicht in unseren Garten,... wir haben zwei Hunde :-D Und Nein, die Hunde sind's auch nicht. Sie könnten ja nass werden ;-)

Seit die Fische drin sind, ist vor dem Ablauf ein Netz.
Diesen - schon ziemlich großen Frosch - habe ich definitiv gesehen. Hatte ihn ja gefangen und dummerweise wieder reingesetzt. 
Könnte der tatsächlich alle Fische gefressen haben?


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hey,

Ja das stimmt, war aber nicht sehr gut zu erkennen. Gut dann kommen diese beiden sachen schon mal nicht mehr in frage..Habe selber auch drei Hunde und mir ist noch keiner meiner Fische apanden gekommen=)
hmm.. bin ich erlich gesagt überfragt, weil ich mit Fröschen im Teich keinerlei Erfahrungen habe, es kann naturlich sein.. versuch ihn doch zu fangen und an einem anderen Ort auszusetzen dann wirst du ja merken, ob die Anzahl der Fische bleibt oder ob sie immernoch ,,Verschwinden'' oder Frosch drinne lassen und andere, grösseren Besatz!! Hast du denn in nächsterzeit vor andere Fische rein zu setzen?

Danke für die Bilder.

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi,



Butterfly schrieb:


> [...]
> .. versuch ihn doch zu fangen und an einem anderen Ort auszusetzen dann wirst du ja merken, ob die Anzahl der Fische bleibt oder ob sie immernoch ,,Verschwinden''




naja,...ich werde nicht mehr lange meine Fische zählen können. Sind ja nur noch zwei 



Butterfly schrieb:


> oder Frosch drinne lassen und andere, grösseren Besatz!!



Damit der Frosch noch größer und dicker wird? Eigentlich wollte ich kein Froschfutter kaufen 
denn....



Butterfly schrieb:


> Hast du denn in nächsterzeit vor andere Fische rein zu setzen?



JA!! 
Ich war so happy mit dem Orfenschwarm. Ich hatte den Laden leer gekauft, mehr hatten die leider nicht.
Besonders die Blauorfe ist wunderschön (auf dem Foto oben rechts zu erkennen) NOCH!!! :shock
Und die sollte auf jeden Fall noch Kumpels bekommen.

Ich werde den Frosch fangen (ich versuchs zumindest) und ihm ein neues zu Hause suchen!
Diesem MONSTER!!



Butterfly schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder.
> 
> Liebe Grüße aus Berlin



Bitte, gern!

Liebe Grüße nach Berlin
Dani


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Den Frosch zu fangen wird denke ich kein besonders grosses problem.
Mit einem langen Käscher dürfte das ganz gut funktionieren!! Es gibt doch in deiner gegend bestimmt genug Seen oder andere Gewässer.

Dann kannst du auch ohne Angst neue Orfen oder andere Fische hineinsetzen.

Liebe Grüße auch zu Dir


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Ich werde den Monster-Fang dokumentieren und bildlich festhalten!!

Nur gut, daß ich den nicht geküsst habe! Womöglich ist das ein verzauberter Prinz und wer weiß, was aus dem geworden wäre *schluck* 

Hier noch ein Foto meiner Ex - Orfen. Sogar die __ Rotfeder ist noch mit drauf ;-(

Viele Grüße nach Berlin
Dani

P.S.
Coolen Teich haste übrigens. Da muß man erstmal drauf kommen...


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,

also dass dein Frosch dir die Orfen wegfrißt kann ich eigentlich nicht glauben. Lies dir mal bei Wikipedia den Beitrag zum __ Seefrosch durch. 



> Seefrösche ernähren sich von Insekten, __ Spinnen, Würmern und auch kannibalisch von kleineren Froschlurchen und Artgenossen sowie ihren Larven. Die Kaulquappen fressen (filtrieren) Kieselalgen, Grünalgen, Rädertierchen, tierische Einzeller, Detritus und ähnliches; später schaben sie auch weiche Wasserpflanzenteilchen ab. Bei älteren Exemplaren nimmt aber auch der Anteil tierischer Nahrung zu (etwa Kleinkrebse, Ringelwürmer). Ebenso kommt Laichkannibalismus vor.



Was das Fangen, umsetzen und dokumentieren der Fangaktion betrifft, das würde ich an deiner Stelle mal überdenken.Meines Wissens nach ist das umsiedeln von geschützten Tieren nur in Ausnahmefällen erlaubt. Du könntest demnach eine Straftat dokumentieren.

Vielleicht hat sich doch ein Räuber bedient.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Wer weiss möglich ist alles vieleicht wäre es ein Prinz geworgen!!

Ich kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass ein Frosch auch wenn er gross ist eine __ Rotfeder runterwirgt, aber möglich ist es..

Ja, find ich auch, auch wenn man damit bei vielen anderen Forennutzern denke ich auf abneigung trift.

Du hast bestimmt nur die beiden bilder vom Pool (Teich)  gesehen oder??  Habe nähmlich gerade ein paar neue rein gesetzt.

Liebe grüsse aus berlin


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Heiko,

ich kann's ja selbst kaum glauben! 
Im Internet habe ich einige Beitrage über "fischfressende __ Frösche" gelesen und auch Fotos gesehen. Einen anderen Räuber kann ich tatsächlich fast ausschliessen. Es würde auffallen, wenn da einer im Garten rumschleichen würde. Den Hunden entgeht nichts. Auch keine Spur ;-)

Und was kann ich nun mit dem Frosch machen? Ich will ihn eigentlich nicht behalten!?

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi Berlin,

die __ Rotfeder hab ich tot gefunden. Der Schwanz war "angeknabbert". Ebenso eine tote __ Goldorfe (am Kopf verletzt) Alle anderen sind spurlos weg!

LG
Dani


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,

wie groß waren denn deine Fische?

Kommt ein __ Fischreiher in Frage? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Heiko,

die Fische waren so 10-12 cm groß. Die __ Rotfeder etwas größer. 
Der Frosch war fast so groß wie meine Hand!

Nein, ich habe hier noch nie __ Reiher gesehen.

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hey

Also wenn du sagst du hast die __ Rotfeder tot gefunden dann kann es meiner meinung nach nur eine Katze sein!!! der Fisch lag doch auf dem Land oder?

Lg aus Berlin


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,


DaniP schrieb:


> die Fische waren so 10-12 cm groß. Die __ Rotfeder etwas größer.
> Der Frosch war fast so groß wie meine Hand!


 Also ich würde den Frosch somit nicht mehr als Täter sehen. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

@ Butterfly 
Nein, die Fische schwammen tot an der Wasseroberfläche.

Hab die Bilder gesehen. Hast du da einen Wal drin schwimmen? ;-))

@ Heiko
Was dann????
Bevor dieser Übeltäter nicht gefunden ist, kann ich keine neuen Fische mehr reinsetzen :-(

LG
Dani


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,


DaniP schrieb:


> @ Heiko
> Was dann????
> Bevor dieser Übeltäter nicht gefunden ist, kann ich keine neuen Fische mehr reinsetzen :-(


Katzen, __ Reiher, Elstern, Rabenvögel, Ringelnattern uvm.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Setz den FROSCH aus!!!
Solsch ein Drama wegen einem Frosch 

Nein!! Alles KOI in meinem Pool-teich ausser einen Stör!
Finst den so gross? 
Lg


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi,

also ich setz jetzt erstmal den Frosch aus und ich verspreche hoch und heilig, .... er bekommt ein schönes neues Revier!
Wenn das nichts hilft, kündige ich auch noch den Raben und Elstern (die hier tatsächlich recht viel vertreten sind). Und die Ringelnattern können die gleich mitnehmen!! 
Btw. 
Meinst wirklich, daß sich ein Rabe an den Rand des Betonbeckens setzt und geduldig auf Fischfang geht?? Ne __ Orfe ist kein zutraulicher __ Goldfisch ;-)
Oder im Sturzflug...? <kicher>

@ Butterfly
Naja,.. der "Wal" hebt sich halt schon ganz schön von den anderen ab *g 
Aber es könnte ja auch ein etwas größerer Koi in einem kleinen Pool sein ;-)

Du hast einen Stör im Pool? 
Die sind wundervoll, aber ich hab meinen Teich einem Stör erspart. 

LG
Dani


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo,


DaniP schrieb:


> Meinst wirklich, daß sich ein Rabe an den Rand des Betonbeckens setzt und geduldig auf Fischfang geht??


Ich habe schon Elstern beobachtet, die das versucht haben.


DaniP schrieb:


> Die sind wundervoll, aber ich hab meinen Teich einem Stör erspart.


Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, du hast dem Stör deinen Teich erspart.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## DaniP (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hei Ko,



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe schon Elstern beobachtet, die das versucht haben.



Echt? Aber die haben's nur "versucht"!?
Meine - wenn's denn Elstern sind - scheinen da ganz schon erfolgreich zu sein. 



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, du hast dem Stör deinen Teich erspart.




Ähm... so habe ich das eigentlich auch gemeint  (Man beachte die Schreibweise ;-) )
LG
Dani


----------



## Butterfly (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hey,

Ja!!  Einen Stört und sonst KOI haben ja alle genug Platz 

LG aus Berlin


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Servus Dani

Den Rat würde ich nicht befolgen ... 


> versuch ihn doch zu fangen und an einem anderen Ort auszusetzen


Das nennt sich Faunenverfälschung ..... und ist eine Straftat :shock

*Butterfly, solche Tipps verstoßen gegen unsere Boardregeln = Aufforderung zu einer Straftat
Bitte unterlasse solche Tipps zukünftig .....*

Zurück zum Thema ...

Dani, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Frosch deine Fische verspeißt ....

Würde da schon andere Räuber, als die bereits genannten im Kopf haben ... Marder, Iltis, Waschbär, Fuchs ... ja selbst Bisam-/Wanderratten fischen gerne ....

Findest irgendwo um den Teich in unmittelbarer Nähe Kothaufen ... auch paar Meter rund um die Einzäunung 

Sind die Hunde Rund um die Uhr draußen


----------



## Butterfly (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Helmut,
was spricht dagegen einen Frosch der in seinem Teich ,,hockt'' an einer anderen vernünftiegen stelle wie einen see oder ähnlichem gewässer auszusetzen?
Ich denke nicht das der vorheriege Forellenzüchter den Frosch in seinem Becken gelassen hätte oder?

Etwas anderes wäre es meiner Meinung nach wenn man den Frosch was immer das für einer sein mag töten würde, dann würde es der natur schaden. wenn man ihn allerdings einen neuen Lebensraum gibt spricht da meiner meinung nach nichts gegen!!

MFG grüssen aus Berlin


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Kannst Du eigentlich lesen?


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

vielleicht solltest Du ein paar Seerosen oder andere großblättrige Pflanzen einsetzen, damit die Fische sich darunter verstecken können.


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

der erste vernünftige Vorschlag ist der von Gabi, den Fischen eine Versteckmöglichkeit zu bieten. 

Die wohnen ja auf dem Silbertablett. Gibt es bei Euch im Wald keine Marder, Waschbären oder Füchse? Alle bekannten Räuber haben bei Deinem Teich leider die besseren Karten.

Und der Frosch ist garantiert unschuldig. Die Fischfresser unter den Fröschen bedienen sich bei den __ Moderlieschen oder Goldfischbabies aber nicht an den 15 cm Goldorfen.

Ach und Butterfly: Deine Meinung zum Thema __ Frösche aussetzen ist irrelevant - illegal ist illegal.


----------



## Butterfly (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Deutschland das Land der Gesetze.

Gruss B'90


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Bei Leuten wir Dir bin ich froh das wir Gesetze haben


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Schönen Nachmittag

@ Butterfly:

Das ist auch gut so, daß es Gesetze gibt die dies verhindern sollen ... leider ist die Dunkelziffer sehr hoch, wo unliebsame Tiere ausgesetzt werden.

Stell Dir vor Dani hat sich geirrt und es ist ein Ochsenfrosch ..... oder man kauft Krebse und die hauen ab und verbreiten die Krebspest und der heimische Bestand ist "hin".

Man muß schon mal sein Gehirn einschalten bevor man solche Tipps verbreitet


----------



## DaniP (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Guten Abend an Alle,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für Euer Auge und für Eure Antworten. 

Ich weiß, daß ich diesen Frosch gar nicht "umsetzen" dürfte. Ich nehm's Butterfly auch nicht übel, mir solch einen Rat gegeben zu haben. Hatte das ja selbst schon erwähnt.... 
Andererseits,... wenn denn der Frosch nun der Übeltäter sein sollte,... wie kann ich mich gegen ihn "wehren"? Oder sollte ich ihn - aus Naturschutzgründen - gar mit immer frischen Fischen füttern? 
Zur Beruhigung... umbringen würde ich den natürlich niemals!! 

Auf den Frosch bin ich nur gekommen, weil wir eben einen Riesen haben und ich darüber gelesen habe und sogar Bilder im Internet gefunden hab. (Wen das interessiert, der bemühe bitte eine Suchmaschine nach "Frosch frisst Fisch". Es gibt nicht viele Bilder ;-) Und unser Frosch sah GENAUSO aus!)

Wir haben ein Haus mit Wald (Hanglage) gekauft. Was genau hier noch für Tiere wohnen, habe ich noch nicht rausfinden können, da wir...

1. erst seit November hier wohnen
2. die Hunde zu verhindern wissen, daß ein fremdes Wesen in den Garten kommt.

Nur mit Familie Siebenschläfer haben wir eine WG gegründet. Die auf dem Dachboden, - wir unten  Klappt prima!
Die Siebenschläfer schliesse ich als Fischräuber allerdings aus.

Wir haben eine eigene Trinkwasserquelle und der Teich ist der "Überlauf" der Quelle. Das Wasser ist glasklar und eiskalt! 
Die Idee von Gabi mit den großblättrigen Pflanzen ist natürlich supergut. Die hatte ich auch schon und hab - ganz unwissend - eine Wasserhyazinthe gekauft. Es war ein kläglicher Versuch  Viiel zu kalt.
Und mit Seerosen versuch ich's erst gar nicht. 
Eiskaltpflanzen gibt's wohl recht wenige (wenn überhaupt)? Im Teich wachsen nur Fadenalgen und denen kann man bei Sonnenschein beim Wachsen zugucken ;-)

Ich möchte dieses Becken einfach nur "beleben". Es leer zu lassen ist echt schade. 

Helmut und Christine, .... 
Klar hier im Wald wohnen sicher Marder, Fuchs & Co. Mir ist bisher noch nie auch nur annähernd etwas aufgefallen. Auch kein Kot oder dergleichen. Unseren Hunden übrigens auch nicht, DAS wüsste ich 

Um Helmut's Frage zu beantworten...
Wenn wir zu Hause sind, steht unsere Haustüre eigentlich immer offen (sie führt direkt in den Garten). Die Hunde können raus und rein wie sie wollen. Nachts ist die Türe zu und die Hunde im Haus, Schlafzimmer, Bett, Körbchen,... wo sie wollen.
Zur Arbeit nehme ich die Hunde immer mit und dann ist der Garten natürlich alleine!

Hellhörig hat mich Helmut's Aussage mit den Ratten gemacht!!
Wir haben vor längerer Zeit tatsächlich mal eine Ratte ¿ (Ironie) am/im Teich gesehen. Da waren aber noch keine Fische drin und ich dachte mir nichts weiter dabei. Wir leben halt im Wald! ;-)
Ich hab sie nicht genau erkannt, denn sie verschwand sehr schnell durch das "Abflussrohr". Eine Bisamratte wird aber doch recht groß!? SO groß war die nicht!
Also eine Ratte käme tatsächlich in Betracht, denn alle anderen Tiere müssten sich am Betonbecken schon mächtig anstrengen, vom Rand einen Fisch zu fangen.

Ich wusste nur nicht, daß Ratten so gut schwimmen bzw. tauchen können um einen doch recht flinken Fisch zu fangen.

Wirklich sehr lange Rede - kurzer Sinn! 
Wie bzw. womit belebe ich meinen Teich? Und im Idealfall so, daß wir und unsere Wildtiere uns deswegen nicht ins Gehege kommen! Ich hätte soo gerne Fische 
Ach,... und drei Hühner sind auch geplant, aber das ist dann ein anderes Forum 

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Duquesa86 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Wir hatten jahrelang einen Ochsenfrosch in unserem Garten in Spanien. Er wurde von uns Max getauft und hat sich durch Anwesenheit von Menschen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen. Leider verschwand er nach ca. 5 Jahren wieder. Wie alt wird so ein Tier?


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Servus Gabi

Ein amerikanischer Ochsenfrosch kann zwischen 10-15 Jahre alt werden .


----------



## Chrima (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hallo Dani,

Also ich kam eines schönen Tages zu meinen Teich und da saß ein 
dicker Raabe Pitsche- Patsche -Naß auf dem Steg
Ich habe Goldfische im Teich und kann mir sehr gut Vorstellen das 
ein Raabe es schaft so einen Fisch zu fangen. Sonst tippe ich mal auf Katzen
Die sind schnell und wenn deine Hunde in der Nacht im Haus sind??
Bei mir kam die Katze immer im Morgengrauen.

LG Tina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi,

zum Tip ne Seerose in den Quellteich zu setzen.

Das geht schief, die Seerose wird kümmern und schließlich eingehen (Quellwasser ist kalt und wird auch im Teich nicht sehr viel wärmer werden) 

MfG Frank


----------



## DaniP (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Huhu,

@Frank,
ja eben! Soweit war ich auch schon. Deshalb versuch ich's ja gar nicht erst mit Seerosen! 
Gibt es denn überhaupt Eiskaltwasserpflanzen? Hast gar nix gesagt...  !?

@ Tina
Ich seh schon,... es gibt tausende Möglichkeiten, wer der Fischräuber sein könnte.
Ich kann vom Küchenfenster aus zwar in den Garten gucken, aber den Teich leider nicht beobachten. Der liegt "um die Ecke". 


Würden sich z.B. __ Sonnenbarsche besser gegen Katzen, Raben, __ Frösche & Co zur Wehr setzen können?

Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Quellwasserteich*

Hi Dani,

außer __ Fieberquellmoos (Fontinalis antipyretica) oder Moosen fällt mir gerade nix ein, sämtliche Blühpflanzen brauchen wärmeres Wasser damit sie Blüten ausbilden können. Nicht umsonst sind Quellgebiete recht artenarm, da wächst/lebt nicht viel

MfG Frank


----------

